# Did they Lie to Us????



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Obama admin. knew millions could not keep their health insurance
> Larry Downing / Reuters
> By Lisa Myers and Hannah Rappleye
> NBC News
> ...


Take a look again at the stuff I have in bold!! I mean the people talking for the President are caught in lies!!!

One thing you notice anyone from the administration keep saying is that people will get "tax credits" or get subsidies. Great...where is this money going to come from? MORE DEBT. But hey lets just raise the debt ceiling again and again and again. Which makes our economy and dollar strength do in the toilet. I will say it again and again. This bill is horrible and we haven't seen nothing yet on how bad this bill really is.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm really waiting for the whole thing to implode on itself. At least I hope so!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Obama and his administration have lied to us about almost every issue that has come up. About the only thing he has said that was truthful was that he was going to fundamentally change this country. He has.

He should be impeached and sent back to Chicago.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Not making lite of this, but NEWSFLASH, a politician or group of politicians lied. Does that really surprise anyone?


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

southdakbearfan said:


> Not making lite of this, but NEWSFLASH, a politician or group of politicians lied. Does that really surprise anyone?


i don't think anyone is surprised that politicians lied to us. But the frequency and severity of the lies with this administration is getting way out of hand.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Not making lite of this, but NEWSFLASH, a politician or group of politicians lied. Does that really surprise anyone?


Not a NEWSFLASH or a surprise at all. Politicians lie. But the damage that has been wrought upon this country by the lies coming out of this President and administration is far worse than anything in the past. Nixon caused a lot of damage, but in my opinion, far less than Obama has caused, and Nixon had the humility to resign. Or, at least the sense to resign before he was impeached. Obama can't fathom impeachment, nor would he allow it to happen. He is King, after all.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What amazes me is how many people think the government can actually run something successfully.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I could go on and on.....but this is where the president is even getting caught in his lie!!!



> Obama also tried to clarify the most recent controversy surrounding the law - the wave of cancellation notices hitting small businesses and individuals who buy their own insurance. When he was trying to sell the health care overhaul bill to the public, Obama had vowed that anyone who liked their insurance would be able to keep it.
> 
> The cancellation notices apply to people whose plans changed after the law was implemented or don't meet new coverage requirements. The president said those changes ensure that all Americans are able to get quality coverage.
> 
> "If you're getting one of these letters, just shop around in the new market place," he said. "That's what it's for."


So I thought we could keep our policy we have now?????? LIARS.

Snippet from this Article:

http://news.msn.com/us/obama-says-hes-n ... -care-woes


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

How much better can you get. Forced customers and later try to make Obamacare look successful by how many people signed up.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF Obamas lips are moving he's lying doesn't matter what the topic is.

Unfortunately the establishment RINO republicans wont unravel this mess, we need to kick them out and get some real conservatives in primarys against them or the country will be lost.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree Bob. Senators like John McCain are a disgrace to the party. McCain is a disgrace to this nation. He has gone from hero to traitor in the minds of many. I think he threw Palin under the buss to help Obama into office. I wonder what kind of agreement they had. McCain didn't run a campaign to win.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.wnd.com/2013/11/legendary-comic-flays-obama-as-lying-maniac/



> "Never did I expect a guy like this, the head of a country, to blatantly lie to your face, and then not only lie to your face, then lie about the fact that he never lied. Then lie again about the next lie he told.
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2013/11/legendary-co ... zPQyVUi.99


----------

